# Silja europa ship model



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

I make shelf silja europa ship model.
I started puild at 2008 winter. 
I am a student from Shipping hobby croup, i get help from there. I use own made designes about silja europa, I put together designes from photos. Not found original designes about silja europa.

Silja europa model have system about radio comtakt, it sailing by radio contact.

A little about the model: 
length: 73 cm 
scale: 1/300

This model is very similar to original ship.
I cutted out also windows and them are such as true vith plastic glas. the model has small lights in inside. Small lights put truely sound about ship at sea.
The model sail by radio contact. I now make it and soon it get complete. almost 2 years ago I started bulid. Silja europa not simple ship, I think that not be such model in the world more.

Young estonian,
AP


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

The newest photos about the model:


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

About water trials:

At 10.00 for estonian time, Mother helped my vith transporting. water trials was on Viljandi järv(lake near of Viljandi)

Then I put the model on water, went water into a little because between propeller roll was small slitt. at first went idea, put chewing-gum on hole's place but nobody not had chewing-gum. I and my mother searched a shop and bought chewing-gum. almost half of hour went vith it.
Tape not hold closed the hole and chewing-gum was the best solution.
The chewing-gum holded well

The model was too lightweight and was need put rocks in plastic bag and put it for palast.
When I put it again to water and chewing-gum holded well, not went more water into.

Silja europa was in water and turn on motors and it sailed
I was so cheerful to see how my model sailing
One speedpoat model troubled a little.
Other ship modelling hobby croup boys tested also own models.
Went wind and silja europa model started careen.
I was a little scared to see how it went careen suddenly on lake. I driwed it back and ballast rocks went out of order.
The chewing-gum went away of place and water again in

Some times I made exercises vith model sailing, Teacher put buay in water(the buays was lane for model).
Sailing was a little clumsi because model was not complete.


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

Today I made water trials about own model sailing.


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all

A little about Silja europa:

Silja europa is a silja line's bassenger ferry.

lenght: 202 m
beam: 32 m
decks: 13
speed: 22 knots
bassengers: 3013
sail from time: january 1993
Ship yard: Mayer verft, Germany.

I do model about the ship. I start modelling at 2008 dec.
My model can sail. 

New photos about the model:


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

At 5. and 6. june was ship models competitions in narva(bigger estonia city).
I participated in the competitions. I have two models. the second model is Yacht "Merqury".
I got a silver medal for model ship Silja europa sailing.

By My model happened a accident. The accident finished happily.
At last test sail my model sailed away off line. Sailed toward a bridge(The bridge was between river and a lake. I runned ower the bridge with hope Silja europa sail past of bridge. I satnd and weited bis the model sailed pervaded of unter. I runned ower the bridge again and stand on Narva river's waterside and think " Jump into water and swim for or stand and weit what happen" I weited, grying smelling was in my. I was almost shocked... Was vindy and went hard wind from russian, Model can hauled and sailed toward my. Its engine worked and can sail toward my. I was so happy to see how my big work come back. The accident was happy. 
Narva river have Russia/Estonia frontier.


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

You have built a very good model Anneli, and your accounts of building it and sailing it are great. You obviuosly love your hobby and have a lot of fun with it.

Best regards.

Fred


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent model, I hope you keep building ships!


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very nice build of a well known ship!
Keep up the good work.
Any pictures of her sailing?


----------

